# Looking for standard part/phantom puppy- NJ area



## AC1027 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looking for standard part/phantom puppy that's
healthy, has calm temperament,& is smaller than average.
We are located in NJ & prefer to pick up.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

For what purpose do you want this dog? Why Parti or Phantom? A lot more goes into a well bred Standard Poodle than just color.


----------



## AC1027 (Jul 12, 2009)

cbrand said:


> For what purpose do you want this dog? Why Parti or Phantom? A lot more goes into a well bred Standard Poodle than just color.


We've had 2 male standards (apricot & red) in past 21 years. The red was purchased from Shangri-la & apricot was from Majestic. Both dogs were great
but had different temperaments. The apricot being less fiesty.

We are aware of what it takes to breed a good dog & it's a personal choice regarding the color of our next family pet. 

Unfortunately we haven't found any breeders of phantom/part in our area. 
We do not want to ship & are willing to drive to neighboring states.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

May I suggest you contact the William Penn Poodle Club (Philadelphia area) of the Watchung Mountain Poodle Club (NE NJ). They both do breeder referral. While I don't think any of their members intentionally breed partis or phantoms, it's possible someone might have a dog or pup of that description. They also work together on poodle rescue, so if it doesn't have to be a puppy, they might have something that will suit you.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a hard time understanding your terminology...do you want a part/phantom or phantom/part....do you mean a phantom OR a parti colored poodle. They are so different from eachother? Nothing wrong with wanting either of them and you'll find them....go to breedersclub.net and search your area. This message board is not the place to come looking to buy.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Anna i am not sure it is wise to post your # on a message borad let me know if you want me to Delete it ?

As partial2poodles stated , This is not a breeders board we do have some breeders but not a parti breeder.

I advise you do the work and find a reputable breeder. 

Try this link 
Multi-Colored Poodle Club Of America. A Poodle Club devoted to ALL colors


----------



## AC1027 (Jul 12, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> I have a hard time understanding your terminology...do you want a part/phantom or phantom/part....do you mean a phantom OR a parti colored poodle. They are so different from eachother? Nothing wrong with wanting either of them and you'll find them....go to breedersclub.net and search your area. This message board is not the place to come looking to buy.





I'm new here so please explain why "this message board is not the place to come looking to buy?" 

You were nice enough to direct me to breedersclub.net and yet admonishing me for my posting on a poodle forum. 

I'm having a hard time understanding why I'm getting some unfriendly replies just for asking about buying a certain kind of poodle.

It seems I posted in the wrong category since it has been moved to another category.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

AC1027 said:


> I'm new here so please explain why "this message board is not the place to come looking to buy?"
> 
> You were nice enough to direct me to breedersclub.net and yet admonishing me for my posting on a poodle forum.
> 
> ...


I by all means do not care what color you get hahaha 

Some people do not like partis since they are not to AKC standard.


----------



## AC1027 (Jul 12, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Anna i am not sure it is wise to post your # on a message borad let me know if you want me to Delete it ?
> 
> As partial2poodles stated , This is not a breeders board we do have some breeders but not a parti breeder.
> 
> ...


I have done extensive research on breeders and I thought perhaps going on a "poodle forum" board would just add to my research but I have come come under fire by a few members because one of my criteria for a new puppy is that it be a certain color.

I don't understand why there is so much hostility. 

Please remove my entire post and threads.

Thank you for all your help, you and a few other members have been welcoming and I apologize for any problems I have created.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I asked what your intentions were because your wording made it sound like you were looking for a breeding dog. Partis and Phantoms are favorites of high volume Poodle and Poodle mix breeders. 

On this board we love Poodles and I don't think any of us are anxious to help someone get their hands on a dog that will be exploited for its breeding potential. Please forgive our suspicions.

Also, for those of us who breed towards the AKC standard set by the Poodle Club of America, Parti and Phantoms are disqualifying colors. We don't purposely breed for this and many of us actively discourage the practice (think white German Shepherd Dogs). Be aware that most Parti and Phantom breeders are not reputable. Although you have had Poodles in the past, I urge you to educate yourself testing et al so that you can be an informed buyer.

Finally I will leave you with a recommendation. Tintlet Standard Poodles I hope Gloria will be able to help you find something.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm, not sure about this. I'm a new member also, have been checking in on new posts for a few days trying to get the lay of the land so to speak. I have to tell you, I have been surprised to see so many unfriendly replies. 
When I got my first Standard Poodle 8 years ago, I wanted a red one, and I got a red one! When I wanted a Parti for my next Standard, I got a Parti! Why is that a issue? That doesn't mean I don't consider the health/background/ and breeder! This may not be the place to shop for dogs, but I bet information of breedings and puppies are passed around among many of you. Gosh, wouldn't it have been nice to gently direct this gal to towards a placet to look for a puppy, rather than harsh words!
I guess I just feel bad, that a new member who could have much to share leaves because of such rudness. Its just not necessary.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Those are some really lovely partis! _


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What exactly was rude? The poster came on with little or no introduction and posted a "want" ad. She didn't post anything about herself or her family. What were we supposed to think. I think people were quite nice actually and gave her a number of suggestions and resources.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess you could have asked more about her in a friendly way. I still am trying to figure out how to join in on the informative, interesting, or just plain friendly postings. So when I come across snips, it doesn't feel so friendly.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Spoowisperer LOL - I am sorry you got this "vibe" that this place is "unfriendly" - it is sometimes "not accepting" if there is a suspicion about breeding practices or intentions of a new member - trust me , we are not "paranoid" "just because" - we had many incidences where people came here with false identity or trying to "push" puppies that were mix-breed or trying to ask for advice about breeding untested and not correct looking dogs : ((.

Some members are just maybe overprotective of their beloved breed that they came across too suspicious - but unfortunately there is a BIG reason for that.

I would suggest that you try to "lurk" for a while and see for yourself what sometimes is going on here and you will than understand .

Also - you will soon get to know members and their personalities : ))), we are all so different at the surface, but deep down we are all connected by the great love of this fantastic breed and when you get to really know us by name - you will know that some posts "just sound" unfriendly - you know how it is with a "written word" LOL 

It is almost like a Sesame Street here LOL, even the Grouch is a very "cute" actually


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Spoowisperer LOL - I am sorry you got this "vibe" that this place is "unfriendly" - it is sometimes "not accepting" if there is a suspicion about breeding practices or intentions of a new member - trust me , we are not "paranoid" "just because" - we had many incidences where people came here with false identity or trying to "push" puppies that were mix-breed or trying to ask for advice about breeding untested and not correct looking dogs : ((.
> 
> Some members are just maybe overprotective of their beloved breed that they came across too suspicious - but unfortunately there is a BIG reason for that.
> 
> ...



Very Well said Wishpoo, as always 

Lol, love the Grouch reference


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Spoowisperer LOL - I am sorry you got this "vibe" that this place is "unfriendly" - it is sometimes "not accepting" if there is a suspicion about breeding practices or intentions of a new member - trust me , we are not "paranoid" "just because" - we had many incidences where people came here with false identity or trying to "push" puppies that were mix-breed or trying to ask for advice about breeding untested and not correct looking dogs : ((.
> 
> Some members are just maybe overprotective of their beloved breed that they came across too suspicious - but unfortunately there is a BIG reason for that.
> 
> ...


O.k then, the Sesame Street thing did it for me. I'm in. : )


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

back to the original post... I know a breeder near me that has a phantom litter due very soon. I got my Red Spoo from her and I have only positive things to say... the only downfall is you would have to have the pup shipped  but she ships all the time... and has never had a problem: 
redpoodlepups
Good luck in your search! :clover:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

here's a picture of mom just taken a day or so ago... she's almost ready to go!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

anna - i just want to share something with you. a friend bought a beautiful parti poodle from a breeder. wally is gorgeous - however, he's deaf. my friends went to great lengths, travelled distance to different vet hospitals many miles from their home, to see what can be done. nothing could be done. they were told, from more than one source, that this is a problem that vets have seen with parti colored poodles. makes me wonder if there isn't dalmation somewhere in the background since that breed does carry a recessive gene for deafness. 

just be careful, that is all i am saying. you've already experienced the joy of owning a spoo and are obviously hooked on the breed. would hate for you to have a bad experience.


----------

